# How to ignore sections in buildworld



## Beeblebrox (Feb 16, 2012)

When building world, and under certain conditions I would like to by-pass or ignore some sections / modules. As an example: man pages, games, i18n documentation. Is it possible to instruct buildworld to not build those?

Would it be unwise to disable the build of clang since I use gcc42 to build world - I have not seen anything using clang for build other than clang its self. Is it possible to disable the clang build as well?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2012)

Have a look at src.conf(5).


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 16, 2012)

Aaaah, of course. I must be getting old, my memory is slipping. Now if I could just get this to work...
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23638


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 16, 2012)

I messed up something in my src.conf. I have a second intel ethernet card in the pci slot (driver if_fxp). When I kldload the driver, the card is not picked up and ifconfig does not show it. What did I mess up in my src.conf? I have no wireless devices, and I am out of guesses what module I should kldload.

```
WITHOUT_ACCT= yes
WITHOUT_ACPI= yes
WITHOUT_APM= yes
WITHOUT_AUTHPF= yes
WITHOUT_BIND= yes
WITH_BSD_GREP= yes
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH= yes
WITHOUT_CLANG= yes
WITHOUT_CTM= yes
WITHOUT_FLOPPY= yes
WITHOUT_GAMES= yes
WITHOUT_GDB= yes
WITHOUT_HTML= yes
WITHOUT_INET6= yes
WITHOUT_INET6_SUPPORT= yes
WITHOUT_IPFW= yes
WITHOUT_IPFILTER= yes
WITHOUT_MAIL= yes
WITHOUT_NLS= yes
WITHOUT_NLS_CATALOGS= yes
WITHOUT_PORTSNAP= yes
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL= yes
WITHOUT_WIRELESS= yes
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL= yes
```
EDIT: Dmesg does give the card, but ifconfig says no!

```
fxp0: <Intel 82550 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe83f mem 0xfebff000-0xfebfffff,
0xfebc0000-0xfebdffff irq 20 at device 5.0 on pci3
miibus1: <MII bus> on fxp0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
ukphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:02:b3:aa:aa:aa
fxp0: link state changed to DOWN
```


```
# ifconfig fxp0 up
ifconfig: interface fxp0 does not exist
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not sure but WITHOUT_ACPI might have some unexpected side effects.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 17, 2012)

I removed the offending card, did a powercycle, placed the card back in the slot and it showed up in ifconfig when I loaded if_fxp0 - no acpi needed. I was messing with some jail tools, I think maybe one of them confiscated the card when I was setting up.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2012)

Good, it's solved. Keep the side effects in mind though. It's been a few major versions since I last tried to cull the base. But I can distinctly remember some setting that had absolutely nothing to do with man pages break them. Can't remember the specifics anymore though. Perhaps some of those weird side effects have been solved by now.

With harddisk sizes the way they are now I just don't bother anymore :e


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 18, 2012)

It's not the space, but the buildworld time. With CLANG world can take 5-6 hours. Latest tweaks have it down to about 1.5-2 hours. I did get breakage 3 times though - fixed them with soft-links. I'll get the PR out for those.


----------

